# Fluss-ABC



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Die Regeln sind so wie beim Städte-ABC

Amazonas


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Bille​


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Don


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Ebro


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Inn


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Lech


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Po


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## EmilS (6 Sep. 2022)

Rur


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Saar


----------



## EmilS (6 Sep. 2022)

Tejo


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Ural


----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)

Vils


----------



## mary jane (6 Sep. 2022)

Wolga


----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## rostlaube (6 Sep. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)

Zwota


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)

Blauer Nil


----------



## Mario_1980 (6 Sep. 2022)

Chiemsee - leider kein Fluss aber zählt hoffentlich


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Mario_1980 (6 Sep. 2022)

Elster


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)

Ilz


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)

Mekong


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2022)

Queich, linker Nebenfluss des Rheins.


----------



## rostlaube (7 Sep. 2022)

Rio de la Plata


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Seine


----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2022)

Trave


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Wupper


----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2022)

Xingu in Südamerika


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2022)

Zahna-Elster.


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Alster


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Columbia River


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Cherubini (7 Sep. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Fraser River


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Hudson


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Ihme


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Jenissei


----------



## EmilS (7 Sep. 2022)

Kasai


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Lech


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Main


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Po


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

*Queensborough River*


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Saale


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Tauber


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Vechte


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Wolga


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## maddog (7 Sep. 2022)

Zschopau​


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Altmühl


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Chemnitz


Sissy das ist Fluss ABC nicht Städte ABC


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Chemnitz gibt's auch als Fluss. OK, ich bin raus hier. Macht den Scheiß ohne mich weiter.


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Noch nie gehört

Düssel


----------



## EmilS (7 Sep. 2022)

Ebro


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Fly


----------



## Mario_1980 (7 Sep. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Han Fluss


----------



## Mario_1980 (7 Sep. 2022)

Isar


----------



## SteveJ (7 Sep. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## Mario_1980 (7 Sep. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## SteveJ (7 Sep. 2022)

Loire


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Maas


----------



## SteveJ (7 Sep. 2022)

Nil


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Ohio


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Max100 (8 Sep. 2022)

Qiantang-Fluss


----------



## Marco2 (8 Sep. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Sambesi


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Themse


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Ural


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Volta


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Weichsel


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Aller


----------



## EmilS (8 Sep. 2022)

Beresina


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Colorado River


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Ebro


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## EmilS (8 Sep. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## rostlaube (8 Sep. 2022)

Huang-Ho


----------



## SteveJ (8 Sep. 2022)

Inn


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Lech


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Mississippi


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Naab


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Orinoco


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Po


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Queis


----------



## SteveJ (8 Sep. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Suezkanal


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## SteveJ (8 Sep. 2022)

Vechte


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Werra


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Xiliao


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Zenn


----------



## SteveJ (8 Sep. 2022)

Amazonas


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Blauer Nil


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Dnepr


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Fraser River


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Glems


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Hunte


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

James River


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Main


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Oder

Sorry


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Nach N kommt O TNT


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Parana


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Ruhr


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Trave


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Vaal


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Weichs


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Xar moron


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Ziethe


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Aller


----------



## Max100 (9 Sep. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Chatanga


----------



## Cherubini (9 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Emscher


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Hönne


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Missouri


----------



## Cherubini (9 Sep. 2022)

Nil


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Ocker


----------



## Cherubini (9 Sep. 2022)

Po


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Seine


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Ural


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Volme


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Yukon River


----------



## TNT (9 Sep. 2022)

Zorge


----------



## Brian (9 Sep. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Punisher (9 Sep. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## Brian (9 Sep. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Punisher (9 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Brian (9 Sep. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## EmilS (9 Sep. 2022)

Fluvia


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Gelber Fluss


----------



## EmilS (9 Sep. 2022)

Hoang-ho (auch Huanghe)


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Indus


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Kasai


----------



## SteveJ (9 Sep. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Main


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Pregel


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Quinn River


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Rotbach


----------



## SteveJ (9 Sep. 2022)

Sambesi


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Umbesi


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Vechte


----------



## SteveJ (9 Sep. 2022)

Wolga


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Xiang Jiang


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Yser


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## Mario_1980 (9 Sep. 2022)

Amazonas


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Brenz


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Euphrat


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Gambia


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Hunte


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Inster


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Jenissei


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Kyll


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Leine


----------



## rostlaube (10 Sep. 2022)

Main


----------



## Max100 (10 Sep. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Max100 (10 Sep. 2022)

Pleiße


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

*Queich*


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## EmilS (10 Sep. 2022)

Saône


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Wolga


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Xiang Jiang


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Yvette


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Zwota


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Amur


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Flechte


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Inn


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Jeetze


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Orinoco


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Pregel


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Regen


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Saale


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Tigris


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Ural


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Volta


----------



## rostlaube (10 Sep. 2022)

Wolga


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Xiang Jiang


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Yalong


----------



## Max100 (11 Sep. 2022)

Ziller


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Punisher (11 Sep. 2022)

Bode


----------



## Max100 (11 Sep. 2022)

Columbia River


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Punisher (11 Sep. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## maddog (11 Sep. 2022)

Gelber Fluss


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Ilm


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

James River


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Kansas River


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Mekong


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Nil


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Ob


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Po


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Queis


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Spree


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Vaal


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Werra


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Ythan


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Zwota


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Aller


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Brenz


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Charente


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Flinders River


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Günz


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Jenissei


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## EmilS (11 Sep. 2022)

Loire


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Mulde


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Nord-Ostsee-Kanal


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Orla


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Panama Kanal


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Rio Grande


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Saale


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Tajo


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Var


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Wolgau


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Xun Jiang


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Ziller


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Amper


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Broye


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Colorado River


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Dnjepr


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Ems


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Gironde


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Hasel


----------



## rostlaube (12 Sep. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Max100 (12 Sep. 2022)

Jenissei


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Queich


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Salm


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Urft


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Wupper


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Ybbs


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Zorge


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Alster


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Bosporus


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Dortmund-Ems-Kanal


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Euphrat.


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Fraser River


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Günz


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Haspe


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## rostlaube (12 Sep. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## Spedy (12 Sep. 2022)

Möhne


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Oka


----------



## SteveJ (12 Sep. 2022)

Pegnitz


----------



## EmilS (12 Sep. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Ruhr


----------



## SteveJ (12 Sep. 2022)

Saale


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2022)

Themse


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2022)

Vechte


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Werra


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Yangon


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2022)

Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## Max100 (13 Sep. 2022)

Amur


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2022)

Blauer Nil


----------



## Max100 (13 Sep. 2022)

Columbia River


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2022)

Drau


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Brian (13 Sep. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Brian (13 Sep. 2022)

Hunte


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Ihme


----------



## EmilS (13 Sep. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Brian (13 Sep. 2022)

Lech


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Main


----------



## Brian (13 Sep. 2022)

Niger


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2022)

Ocker


----------



## Brian (13 Sep. 2022)

Po


----------



## hanskasper (13 Sep. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## purzel70 (13 Sep. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2022)

Saale


----------



## hanskasper (13 Sep. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## TNT (13 Sep. 2022)

Unscha


----------



## hanskasper (13 Sep. 2022)

Vaal


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2022)

Werra


----------



## SteveJ (13 Sep. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2022)

Yonne


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2022)

Zweck


----------



## SteveJ (13 Sep. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## TNT (13 Sep. 2022)

Bode


----------



## SteveJ (13 Sep. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2022)

Drau


----------



## EmilS (13 Sep. 2022)

Ems


----------



## rostlaube (13 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Austin (14 Sep. 2022)

Hönne


----------



## Max100 (14 Sep. 2022)

Inn


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Max100 (14 Sep. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Marne


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Ruhr


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Sankt-Lorenz-Strom


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Vaal


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Wupper


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Yangon


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Zambesi


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Aare


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Brenz


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Ems


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## raised fist (14 Sep. 2022)

günz


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Iller


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Kama


----------



## TNT (14 Sep. 2022)

Laaber


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Memel


----------



## TNT (14 Sep. 2022)

Nil


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Oka


----------



## TNT (14 Sep. 2022)

Po


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Queis.


----------



## TNT (14 Sep. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Salzach


----------



## TNT (14 Sep. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Ural


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Weser


----------



## TNT (14 Sep. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Yangon


----------



## TNT (14 Sep. 2022)

Zorge


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Amur


----------



## TNT (14 Sep. 2022)

Blauer Nil


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Churchill River


----------



## TNT (14 Sep. 2022)

Don


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Elbe-Seiten-Kanal


----------



## TNT (14 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Gelber Fluss (Drache)


----------



## TNT (14 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Issel


----------



## SteveJ (14 Sep. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## EmilS (14 Sep. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Lech


----------



## SteveJ (14 Sep. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Nil


----------



## SteveJ (14 Sep. 2022)

Okawango


----------



## Punisher (14 Sep. 2022)

Po


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## SteveJ (14 Sep. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Seine


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Trave


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Ural


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Max100 (15 Sep. 2022)

Werra


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Yuma River


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Zorge


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Breg


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Cheyenne River


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Dnepr


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## EmilS (15 Sep. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Mississippi


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Po


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Ruhr


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2022)

Ural


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Weser


----------



## EmilS (15 Sep. 2022)

*Xiliao He*


----------



## SteveJ (15 Sep. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Ziethe


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Aller


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Blauer Nil


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Drau


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## rostlaube (16 Sep. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Max100 (16 Sep. 2022)

Helme


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Kasai


----------



## EmilS (16 Sep. 2022)

Loire


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Main


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Ocker


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Rio Grande


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Spree


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Tauber


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Unterer Nil


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Vechte


----------



## Cherubini (16 Sep. 2022)

Würm


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Xingu.


----------



## nimm4 (16 Sep. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Zwota


----------



## EmilS (16 Sep. 2022)

Ardèche


----------



## SteveJ (16 Sep. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Colorado River


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Gruga (16 Sep. 2022)

Erft


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Inn


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Jenissei


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Max100 (17 Sep. 2022)

Lech


----------



## rostlaube (17 Sep. 2022)

Moldau


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Niger


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Oise


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Po


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Themse


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Werra


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Yvette


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Amur


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Brenz


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Charente


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## rostlaube (17 Sep. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## EmilS (17 Sep. 2022)

Khwae No (Kwai)


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Main


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Parana


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Saale


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Trave


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Volme


----------



## TNT (18 Sep. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Marco2 (18 Sep. 2022)

Xiliao River


----------



## Max100 (18 Sep. 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## Marco2 (18 Sep. 2022)

Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## Cherubini (18 Sep. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## Max100 (18 Sep. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Delaware


----------



## Max100 (18 Sep. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## EmilS (18 Sep. 2022)

Gimone


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Ihme


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Mississippi


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Naab


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Po


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Queis


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Regen


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Salzach


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Tauber


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Volta


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Ythan


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Ziethe


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Altmühl


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Brenz


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Charente


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Ems


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Gera


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Inn


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Jenissei


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Kama


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Mangfall


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Orinoco


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Peene


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Queen River


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Seim


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Tauber


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Vardar


----------



## EmilS (18 Sep. 2022)

Wolga


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2022)

Ziethe


----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2022)

Aller


----------



## rostlaube (19 Sep. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Ems


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Hunte


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Lech


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Maas


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Nil


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Oise


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Rio Negro


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Spree


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Theiß


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Vils


----------



## EmilS (19 Sep. 2022)

Weichsel


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Xuquer


----------



## SteveJ (19 Sep. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Zeiss


----------



## EmilS (19 Sep. 2022)

Aare


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Bode


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Don


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Emscher


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Flinders River


----------



## Max100 (20 Sep. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## frank63 (20 Sep. 2022)

Han Fluss


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Memel


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Ob


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Po


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Queis


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Rio Grande


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2022)

Sauer


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Wupper


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2022)

Xiliao River


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Yalong


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2022)

Zenn


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2022)

Aller


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Bode


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2022)

Eder


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2022)

Glan


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## EmilS (20 Sep. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2022)

Main


----------



## EmilS (20 Sep. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Max100 (21 Sep. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Punisher58 (21 Sep. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## Max100 (21 Sep. 2022)

Saale


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2022)

Themse


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Ulster


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Vaal


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Werra


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Yellow River


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Zorge


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Bode


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Düssel


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Hudson


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Ihme


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Main


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Oise


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Peene


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Ruhr


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Saale


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Vils


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Würschnitz


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Zambesi


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Brigach


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Drau


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Eger


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Ilse


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Oker


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Po


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2022)

Queich

Danke Alexa


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Schwarza


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2022)

Weser


----------



## EmilS (21 Sep. 2022)

Xarrama


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Zenn


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Aare


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Bode


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## elcattivo0804 (22 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Max100 (22 Sep. 2022)

Elster


----------



## Punisher (22 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Max100 (22 Sep. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Marco2 (22 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2022)

Inn


----------



## EmilS (22 Sep. 2022)

James River


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2022)

Kasai


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## Brian (22 Sep. 2022)

Moldau


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Brian (22 Sep. 2022)

Oka


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Brian (22 Sep. 2022)

Quamecke


----------



## elcattivo0804 (22 Sep. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Brian (22 Sep. 2022)

Seim


----------



## Punisher (22 Sep. 2022)

Tauber


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## Brian (22 Sep. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Punisher (22 Sep. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Brian (22 Sep. 2022)

Xuquer


----------



## EmilS (22 Sep. 2022)

Yonne


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Zambesi


----------



## EmilS (22 Sep. 2022)

Ardèche


----------



## Punisher (22 Sep. 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## elcattivo0804 (22 Sep. 2022)

Emscher


----------



## Max100 (23 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## EmilS (23 Sep. 2022)

Herault


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2022)

Inn


----------



## Brian (23 Sep. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2022)

kongo


----------



## Brian (23 Sep. 2022)

Lech


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Brian (23 Sep. 2022)

Naab


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Brian (23 Sep. 2022)

Po


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Quamecke


----------



## EmilS (23 Sep. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Marco2 (23 Sep. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## Marco2 (23 Sep. 2022)

Vaal


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Gruga (23 Sep. 2022)

Xuquer


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Yonne


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2022)

Zorge


----------



## Max100 (24 Sep. 2022)

Aar


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## Max100 (24 Sep. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Hunte


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Inn


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Kansas River


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Leine


----------



## EmilS (24 Sep. 2022)

Marne


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Oise


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Pegnitz


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Ruhr


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Spree


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Tigris


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Vardar


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Werra


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Yangtsekiang


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Brigach


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Dnepr


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Hunte


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Oka


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Quamecke


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Ruhr


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Seine


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Themse


----------



## rostlaube (24 Sep. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Volme


----------



## rostlaube (25 Sep. 2022)

Wolga


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2022)

Xiliao River


----------



## Max100 (25 Sep. 2022)

Yukon River


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Zorge


----------



## EmilS (25 Sep. 2022)

Ariège


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Bode


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Calw


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Eger


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Jeetze


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Mangfall


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Oka


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Po


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Queis


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Brian, du hast einige Buchstaben übersprungen 😂


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Tigris


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Unscha


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Vardar


----------



## rostlaube (25 Sep. 2022)

Weichsel


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Xuquer


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Yser


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## rostlaube (25 Sep. 2022)

Amazonas


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Breisach


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Euphrat


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Indus


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## EmilS (25 Sep. 2022)

Lech


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Mamberamo


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Niger


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Peene


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Quinn River


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Regen


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Spree


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Tigris


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2022)

Xar Moron River


----------



## Max100 (26 Sep. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2022)

Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2022)

Aller


----------



## EmilS (26 Sep. 2022)

Baïse


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## EmilS (26 Sep. 2022)

Gimone


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Hudson River


----------



## EmilS (26 Sep. 2022)

Indus


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## rostlaube (26 Sep. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Naab


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Pegnitz


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Rio Grande


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Sauer


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Theiß


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Xuquer


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Yangtsekiang


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Zambesi


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Bode


----------



## rostlaube (26 Sep. 2022)

Colorado River


----------



## EmilS (26 Sep. 2022)

Dordogne


----------



## rostlaube (26 Sep. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## EmilS (26 Sep. 2022)

Gers


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## SteveJ (26 Sep. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Jenissei


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Lech


----------



## SteveJ (26 Sep. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## SteveJ (26 Sep. 2022)

Okawango


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Parana


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2022)

Ruhr


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Sieg


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2022)

Vaal


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2022)

Wupper


----------



## Max100 (27 Sep. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2022)

Yamuna


----------



## Max100 (27 Sep. 2022)

Zorge


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2022)

Aare


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Brenz


----------



## EmilS (27 Sep. 2022)

Corrèze


----------



## EmilS (27 Sep. 2022)

Liebe Mitspieler, es gibt nach meiner Meinung zu viele Wiederholungen im Spiel. Bitte seid kreativer, sonst macht es keinen Spaß mehr. Es gibt so viele Flüsse auf 5 Kontinenten!


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2022)

Dnjepr


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Ebro


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Indus


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Kama


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2022)

Mekong


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Naab


----------



## rostlaube (27 Sep. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Pegnitz


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2022)

Sambesi


----------



## EmilS (27 Sep. 2022)

Trave


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## EmilS (27 Sep. 2022)

Var


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2022)

Weißer Nil


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Xar Moron He


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2022)

Ysper


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2022)

Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## Max100 (28 Sep. 2022)

Amudarja


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2022)

Brazos River


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2022)

Cecina


----------



## EmilS (28 Sep. 2022)

Duero


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2022)

Essequibo


----------



## Brian (28 Sep. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## rostlaube (28 Sep. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Brian (28 Sep. 2022)

Hudson River


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2022)

Inn


----------



## Brian (28 Sep. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## rostlaube (28 Sep. 2022)

Leine


----------



## EmilS (28 Sep. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Brian (28 Sep. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## EmilS (28 Sep. 2022)

Ohio


----------



## Brian (28 Sep. 2022)

Pur


----------



## EmilS (28 Sep. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2022)

Rio Bravo


----------



## rostlaube (28 Sep. 2022)

Seine


----------



## EmilS (28 Sep. 2022)

Tejo


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2022)

Ussuri


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2022)

Vils


----------



## rostlaube (29 Sep. 2022)

Wu Jiang


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Xi jang


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Yamuna


----------



## Max100 (29 Sep. 2022)

*Zusam*​


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Aller


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

Brazos River


----------



## EmilS (29 Sep. 2022)

Cher


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

Dnjepr


----------



## Brian (29 Sep. 2022)

Euphrat


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Farah Rud


----------



## Brian (29 Sep. 2022)

Günz


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Hugli


----------



## Brian (29 Sep. 2022)

Indus


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Jamuna


----------



## Brian (29 Sep. 2022)

Kasai


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Lam Chi


----------



## Brian (29 Sep. 2022)

Mekong


----------



## EmilS (29 Sep. 2022)

Niger


----------



## rostlaube (29 Sep. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Brian (29 Sep. 2022)

Paar


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Qu Apelle River


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2022)

Regen


----------



## rostlaube (29 Sep. 2022)

Sankt Lorenz Strom


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Themse


----------



## EmilS (29 Sep. 2022)

Ural


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Vaal


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2022)

Werra


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

*Xiliao He*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Ybbs


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Zenn


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Arno


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2022)

Eger


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## EmilS (29 Sep. 2022)

Ilm


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

James River


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## rostlaube (29 Sep. 2022)

Mississippi


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Nelson River


----------



## EmilS (29 Sep. 2022)

Orontes


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Pecos River


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2022)

Rur


----------



## rostlaube (30 Sep. 2022)

Sambesi


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Max100 (30 Sep. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Punisher (30 Sep. 2022)

Vils


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2022)

Weser


----------



## EmilS (30 Sep. 2022)

Xúquer


----------



## Brian (30 Sep. 2022)

Ythan


----------



## Punisher (30 Sep. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## Brian (30 Sep. 2022)

Altmühl


----------



## Punisher (30 Sep. 2022)

Bode


----------



## Brian (30 Sep. 2022)

Charente


----------



## Punisher (30 Sep. 2022)

Dnjepr


----------



## Brian (30 Sep. 2022)

Essequibo


----------



## Punisher (30 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Punisher (30 Sep. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (30 Sep. 2022)

Hotan


----------



## Brian (30 Sep. 2022)

Inn


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## EmilS (30 Sep. 2022)

Khwae Noi (Kwai)


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2022)

Loire


----------



## EmilS (30 Sep. 2022)

Manzanares


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2022)

Niagara River


----------



## Max100 (1 Okt. 2022)

Ohio (River)


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2022)

Po


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Regen


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2022)

Seja


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2022)

Urft


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Vardar


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2022)

Xi jang


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Ythan


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Zenn


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Altmühl


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Breisach


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Essequibo


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Gere


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Indus


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Jeetzel


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Kinzig


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Mekong


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Orla


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Prüm


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Regen


----------



## Austin (1 Okt. 2022)

Saale


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Theiß


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Ventra


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Werra


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Yangtsekiang


----------



## EmilS (1 Okt. 2022)

Zambezi


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

Berkel


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Max100 (2 Okt. 2022)

Dnepr


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Ebro


----------



## Max100 (2 Okt. 2022)

Flinders River


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Gartempe


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

Hasel


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Irrawaddy


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Kasai


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

Lenne


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Memel


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Niger


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Oka


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Quamecke


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Saale


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Tigris


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Volta


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Weichsel


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Yonne


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Zenn


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Amur


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Breisach


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Dahme


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Essequibo


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Ihme


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Limpopo


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Po


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Queich


----------



## maddog (2 Okt. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Sauer


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Tauber


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Vaal


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Xuquer


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Yser


----------



## SteveJ (2 Okt. 2022)

Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Amper


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

Berkel


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Charente


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

Donau


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Eure


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

Fretterbach


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## SteveJ (2 Okt. 2022)

Hudson River


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

Iller


----------



## SteveJ (2 Okt. 2022)

Jenissei


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

Lauter


----------



## Marco2 (3 Okt. 2022)

Main


----------



## Max100 (3 Okt. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

Oise


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Paraná


----------



## EmilS (3 Okt. 2022)

Quantico Creek


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Saronne


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Unscha


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## EmilS (3 Okt. 2022)

Yvel


----------



## Westerwaelder_Junge (3 Okt. 2022)

Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Orinoco


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Po


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Ruhr


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Sanaga


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Tauber


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Weissser Nil


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

Xuquer


----------



## EmilS (3 Okt. 2022)

Yonne


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Zwota


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

Aare


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Brazos River


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## Max100 (4 Okt. 2022)

Don


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2022)

Eder


----------



## EmilS (4 Okt. 2022)

Fluvia


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2022)

Gere


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2022)

Hudson River


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Punisher (4 Okt. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2022)

Kasai


----------



## Punisher (4 Okt. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2022)

Mekong


----------



## Punisher (4 Okt. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2022)

Ohre


----------



## EmilS (4 Okt. 2022)

Parana


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Punisher (4 Okt. 2022)

Regen


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2022)

Sankt-Lorenz-Strom


----------



## Punisher (4 Okt. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2022)

Unscha


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Weichsel


----------



## Max100 (5 Okt. 2022)

Xar Moron He


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Yamuna


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Zenn


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Ardour


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Bode


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Donau


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Emscher


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Fly


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Gers


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Inn


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

James River


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Kansas River


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Leine


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Missouri


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Nil


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Paar


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Rio Grande


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Trave


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Volta


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Werra


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Xar Maron He


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Yangtsekiang


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Zwota


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Berkel


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Darling River


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Hilmend


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Isere


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Limpopo


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Nelson River


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Orinoco


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Paraná


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Rio Negro


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Sauer


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Trinity River


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Volta


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Weichsel


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Zwota


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Aller


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Bille


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Creuse


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Eder


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Iller


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Main


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Neste


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Peine


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Saale


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Vechte


----------



## elcattivo0804 (6 Okt. 2022)

Wupper


----------



## Max100 (6 Okt. 2022)

Xilamulun-Fluss


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2022)

Yukon River


----------



## EmilS (6 Okt. 2022)

Zihl


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2022)

Amur


----------



## EmilS (6 Okt. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2022)

Columbia River


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Cherubini (6 Okt. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2022)

Han Jiang


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2022)

Jenissei


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2022)

Liard River


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2022)

Mississippi


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2022)

Pegnitz


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2022)

Queich


----------



## EmilS (6 Okt. 2022)

Rio Guadiana


----------



## hanskasper (6 Okt. 2022)

Seine


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2022)

Tigris


----------



## EmilS (6 Okt. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## hanskasper (6 Okt. 2022)

Vaal


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## milfhunter (7 Okt. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Max100 (7 Okt. 2022)

Zwönitz


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Aller


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Branco River


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Dnjepr


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Flinders River


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Hilmend


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Jenissei


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Mekong


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Paraná


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Rio Negro


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Vardar


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Wolga


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Xillaho He


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Zschopau.


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Don


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Eger


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Isere


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Sauer


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Wupper


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> Uecker


Var


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Xiliao


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

W fehlt


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wupper


War davor 

Yellowstone River


----------



## Max100 (8 Okt. 2022)

Zenn


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Aller


----------



## Max100 (8 Okt. 2022)

Bode


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Creuse


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Dordogne


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Emscher


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Guadalquivir


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Isonzo


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

JangtsekiangIndus


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Loir (ohne e!)


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Mekong


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Olenjok


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Po


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Rodau


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Sauer


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Trinity River


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Wolga


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Xuquer


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Zwickauer Mulde.


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Blauer Nil


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Corrèze


----------



## SteveJ (8 Okt. 2022)

Donau


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Eure


----------



## elcattivo0804 (8 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Gesse


----------



## elcattivo0804 (8 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Indus


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Jeetzel


----------



## ferdibier58 (9 Okt. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Max100 (9 Okt. 2022)

Lena


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2022)

Main


----------



## ferdibier58 (9 Okt. 2022)

Nil


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2022)

Oder


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Prüm


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Queich


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Rio Negro


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Sambesi


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Trinity River


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Vaal


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Xi Jiäng


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Zwönitz.


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Aller


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Drau


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Euphrat


----------



## Punisher (9 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Hers


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Imst


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Júcar


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Khwae Noi


----------



## Max100 (10 Okt. 2022)

Limpopo


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Mekong


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Brian (10 Okt. 2022)

Orinoco


----------



## EmilS (10 Okt. 2022)

Pisuerga


----------



## Brian (10 Okt. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## EmilS (10 Okt. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## Brian (10 Okt. 2022)

Saluen


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Trave


----------



## EmilS (10 Okt. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Volme


----------



## elcattivo0804 (10 Okt. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Xillaho He


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Yukon River


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Amur


----------



## Max100 (11 Okt. 2022)

Brenz


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2022)

Darling River


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Elz


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2022)

Fraser River


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Glems


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2022)

Hunte


----------



## Brian (11 Okt. 2022)

Indus


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Brian (11 Okt. 2022)

Kinzig


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Brian (11 Okt. 2022)

Mekong


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2022)

Niagara River


----------



## Brian (11 Okt. 2022)

Oria


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Pônsul


----------



## SteveJ (11 Okt. 2022)

Quinault River


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Rio Grande


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2022)

Seine


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## Max100 (12 Okt. 2022)

Vils


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2022)

Xar Moron He


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2022)

Berkel


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Creuse


----------



## EmilS (12 Okt. 2022)

Don


----------



## Punisher (12 Okt. 2022)

Ebro


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## EmilS (12 Okt. 2022)

Gimone


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Max100 (13 Okt. 2022)

Isar


----------



## SteveJ (13 Okt. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## EmilS (13 Okt. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2022)

Main


----------



## Cherubini (13 Okt. 2022)

Nil


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2022)

Olenjok


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Pegnitz


----------



## Punisher (13 Okt. 2022)

Queich


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Rednitz


----------



## Punisher (13 Okt. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Tajo


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Vardar


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Weichsel


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Yser


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2022)

Zwönitz.


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Altmühl


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Bode


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Charente


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Euphrat


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## EmilS (13 Okt. 2022)

Hudson River


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2022)

Iller


----------



## EmilS (13 Okt. 2022)

Jade


----------



## elcattivo0804 (13 Okt. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Punisher (13 Okt. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2022)

Mekong


----------



## Punisher (13 Okt. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Max100 (14 Okt. 2022)

Paraná


----------



## Marco2 (14 Okt. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Max100 (14 Okt. 2022)

Rio Negro


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Saar


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Tigris


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## EmilS (14 Okt. 2022)

Vienne


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Weichsel


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2022)

Xi Jiang


----------



## Punisher (14 Okt. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2022)

Zwota


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Amazonas


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Blauer Nil


----------



## EmilS (14 Okt. 2022)

Cega


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Punisher (14 Okt. 2022)

Eger


----------



## EmilS (14 Okt. 2022)

Foglia


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## EmilS (14 Okt. 2022)

Huerva


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Imst


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Jeetzel


----------



## Punisher (14 Okt. 2022)

Kaliningrad


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Marne


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Nil


----------



## EmilS (14 Okt. 2022)

Okavango


----------



## elcattivo0804 (15 Okt. 2022)

Po


----------



## Max100 (15 Okt. 2022)

Qiantang-Fluss


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Saône


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Uelle


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Volta


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Xar Moron He


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Yukon River


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Zenn


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Aller


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Bille


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Diemel


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Ebro


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Fils


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Hase


----------



## ferdibier58 (15 Okt. 2022)

Innerste


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Kansas River


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Maas


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Naab


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Orontes


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Qiantang


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Rio Grande


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2022)

Sauer


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Tajo


----------



## Max100 (16 Okt. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2022)

Volta


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Wolga


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Xiang Jiang


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Yukon River


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Saale


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Saale



Das S nach Y?


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Zwickauer Mulde ( Sorry hatte mich auf River konzenriert )


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Bille


----------



## hanskasper (16 Okt. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Drau


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## hanskasper (16 Okt. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Indus


----------



## hanskasper (16 Okt. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Karasjohka


----------



## hanskasper (16 Okt. 2022)

Lena


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Main


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Peene


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Seine


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Themse


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Max100 (17 Okt. 2022)

Wümme


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Xar Moron He


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Yukon River


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Zwönitz


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Berkel


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Charente


----------



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Essequibo


----------



## EmilS (17 Okt. 2022)

Fraser River


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Gelber Fluss


----------



## Punisher (17 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Indus


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## Punisher (17 Okt. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## EmilS (17 Okt. 2022)

Lambro


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Moldau


----------



## Punisher (17 Okt. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Max100 (18 Okt. 2022)

Regen


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2022)

Seine


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Unscha


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Volme


----------



## EmilS (18 Okt. 2022)

Würm


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Xar Moron He


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Yukon River


----------



## EmilS (18 Okt. 2022)

Ziz


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Arno


----------



## Brian (18 Okt. 2022)

Brazos River


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## Brian (18 Okt. 2022)

Darling River


----------



## EmilS (18 Okt. 2022)

Emscher


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (18 Okt. 2022)

Gelber Fluss


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (18 Okt. 2022)

Ilmenau


----------



## Punisher (18 Okt. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2022)

Kinzig


----------



## Brian (18 Okt. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Maas


----------



## Brian (18 Okt. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Oise


----------



## Punisher (18 Okt. 2022)

Po


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Qiantang River


----------



## Punisher (18 Okt. 2022)

Regen


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Spree


----------



## EmilS (18 Okt. 2022)

Tennesee River


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## EmilS (18 Okt. 2022)

Vendée


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Wupper


----------



## Marco2 (19 Okt. 2022)

Xiliao River


----------



## Max100 (19 Okt. 2022)

Yalong


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Ziethe


----------



## EmilS (19 Okt. 2022)

Aare


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Berkel


----------



## EmilS (19 Okt. 2022)

Cooper Creek


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Donau


----------



## EmilS (19 Okt. 2022)

Euphrat


----------



## Brian (19 Okt. 2022)

Fly


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Ihle


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Ocker


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2022)

Po


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2022)

Regen


----------



## EmilS (19 Okt. 2022)

Seine


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Tajo


----------



## EmilS (19 Okt. 2022)

Ussuri


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2022)

Werra


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Xiang Jiang


----------



## Marco2 (19 Okt. 2022)

Yuanjiang River


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Bigge


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Colorado River


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Drau


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Ebro


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Max100 (20 Okt. 2022)

Gera (in EF)


----------



## Punisher (20 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Ihle


----------



## EmilS (20 Okt. 2022)

Jenissei


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Main


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Niger


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Paraná


----------



## Punisher (20 Okt. 2022)

Queich (wieder mal)


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Rems


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Saale


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Tauber


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Volta


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Punisher (20 Okt. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Saluen


----------



## Punisher (20 Okt. 2022)

Tigris


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## Punisher (20 Okt. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Weser


----------



## hanskasper (20 Okt. 2022)

Xilamulun-Fluss


----------



## EmilS (20 Okt. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## hanskasper (20 Okt. 2022)

Zorge


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Arno


----------



## hanskasper (20 Okt. 2022)

Bode


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Max100 (21 Okt. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Ihme


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Kasai


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Maine


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Nagold


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Oker


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Pader


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Rio Grande


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Tura


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Vaal


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Würm


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Xiliao River


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Zwota


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Bille


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Drau


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Elle


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2022)

Glahn


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Holtemme


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Isar


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Jeetzel


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2022)

Kinzig


----------



## Max100 (22 Okt. 2022)

Limpopo


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Missouri


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Oise


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Queich


----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

Ruwer


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Saale


----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

Tauber


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Unscha


----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Weser


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Xar Moron He


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Ziethe


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Aller


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Ebro


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Godavari


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Irrawaddy


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Jenesei


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Kasai


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Ocker


----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

Pegnitz


----------



## SteveJ (22 Okt. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

Rubikon


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Spree


----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

Ter


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Max100 (23 Okt. 2022)

Weichsel


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Regen


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Sieg


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Werra


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Xilamulun River


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Yukon River


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Ziethe


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Aller


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Bille


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Essequibo


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Glan


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Hunte


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Irtysch


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Jenesei


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Kinzig


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Müritzsee


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Ontario Lake


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Po


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Regen


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Saale


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Unterer Lech


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Wolfgangsee


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Xiliao River


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Ziegelsee


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Essequibo


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## EmilS (23 Okt. 2022)

Gambia


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Haller


----------



## EmilS (23 Okt. 2022)

Iguazu River


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Lech


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Main


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Oder


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Po


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Queis


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Seine


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Ural


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Vils


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Wupper


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Xiliao River


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Max100 (24 Okt. 2022)

Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Brenz


----------



## Brian (24 Okt. 2022)

Columbia River


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Donau


----------



## EmilS (24 Okt. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Brian (24 Okt. 2022)

Fraser


----------



## EmilS (24 Okt. 2022)

Gesse


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## SteveJ (24 Okt. 2022)

Inn


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

Jenesei


----------



## EmilS (24 Okt. 2022)

Kama


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## EmilS (24 Okt. 2022)

Navia


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Peene


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Queis


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2022)

Seine


----------



## Max100 (25 Okt. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2022)

Vechte


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2022)

Xiliao River


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2022)

Zenn


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2022)

Aare


----------



## EmilS (25 Okt. 2022)

Berkel


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## EmilS (25 Okt. 2022)

Draa


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Glan


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Inn


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Jenesei


----------



## EmilS (25 Okt. 2022)

Kraxenbach


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Marne


----------



## EmilS (25 Okt. 2022)

Nièvre


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2022)

Oder


----------



## SteveJ (25 Okt. 2022)

Peene


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Ruhr


----------



## Max100 (26 Okt. 2022)

Sambesi


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2022)

Tigris


----------



## Max100 (26 Okt. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Werder


----------



## EmilS (26 Okt. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Werder


Wo fließt die Werder?


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Xiliao River


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Yonne


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Zorge


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Alaseja


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Bode


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Chatanga


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Essequibo


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Große Röder


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Hudson


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Irtysch


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2022)

Jenesei


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## SteveJ (26 Okt. 2022)

Main


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Salzach


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2022)

Vechte


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Warnow


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2022)

Xiliao River


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Ybbs


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2022)

Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Columbia River


----------



## Max100 (27 Okt. 2022)

Dnepr


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Eger


----------



## Max100 (27 Okt. 2022)

Flinders River


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## EmilS (27 Okt. 2022)

Hérault


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Irtysch


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Kinzig


----------



## EmilS (27 Okt. 2022)

Loir


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

Mississippi


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Nelson River


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Platte River


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Rio Negro


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Trinity River


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Vaal


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Werra


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Xar maron he


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Amudarja


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Brazos River


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Eger


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Fly


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Indus


----------



## SteveJ (27 Okt. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Missouri


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2022)

Neiße


----------



## Max100 (28 Okt. 2022)

Orinoko


----------



## Punisher (28 Okt. 2022)

Po


----------



## Max100 (28 Okt. 2022)

Qian Jiang


----------



## EmilS (28 Okt. 2022)

Rodau


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Saale


----------



## Brian (28 Okt. 2022)

Tajo


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## Punisher (28 Okt. 2022)

Vils


----------



## EmilS (28 Okt. 2022)

Weichsel


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Zwota


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Aller


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Bigge


----------



## Punisher (28 Okt. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Max100 (29 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Idstein


----------



## Max100 (29 Okt. 2022)

Jenissei


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Oker


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Po


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Regen


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Sambesi


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Trave


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Xiliao River


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Zorge


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Brazos River


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Darling River


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Eger


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Fan


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Han Jiang


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Kasai


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Lena


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Memel


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Ohre


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Po


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Quesnel River


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Snake River


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Vils


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Yonne


----------



## SteveJ (29 Okt. 2022)

Zrmanja


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Ardour


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Brazos River


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Cinca


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2022)

Indus


----------



## EmilS (30 Okt. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## EmilS (30 Okt. 2022)

Lek


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Mekong


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Nelson River


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2022)

Oder


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Pegnitz


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2022)

Regen


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Seja


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Tajo


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Unscha


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Wolga


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2022)

Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Aller


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Blauer Nil


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## EmilS (30 Okt. 2022)

Douro


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Ebro


----------



## EmilS (30 Okt. 2022)

Fiherenana


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Glan


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Hudson River


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2022)

Imst


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Limpopo


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Moldau


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## EmilS (31 Okt. 2022)

Oise


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Paraná


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Qiantang Jiang


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Rodau


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Saluen


----------



## EmilS (31 Okt. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Weiße Elster.


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Yukon River


----------



## EmilS (31 Okt. 2022)

Zanapa


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## EmilS (31 Okt. 2022)

Benue


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## EmilS (31 Okt. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Emscher


----------



## SteveJ (31 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## SteveJ (31 Okt. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

Kentucky River


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Lahr


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

Memel


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Saar


----------



## SteveJ (1 Nov. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Vils


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Werra


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Xuquer


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Ziethe


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Bode


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Darling River


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Eger


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Fan


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Glahn


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Hilmend


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Jeetzel


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Kasai


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Möhne


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2022)

Oise


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Po


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Spree


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Themse


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Vardar


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Weser


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Xarrama


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Zwota


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

Amazonas


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Brenz


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

Dordogne


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

Gimone


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Hudson River


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Austin (1 Nov. 2022)

James River


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Austin (1 Nov. 2022)

Lenne


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2022)

Main


----------



## Austin (1 Nov. 2022)

Neiße


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Max100 (2 Nov. 2022)

Paraná


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Que River


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Rio Negro


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Schwalm


----------



## EmilS (2 Nov. 2022)

Tarn


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Vorderer Nil


----------



## EmilS (2 Nov. 2022)

Werra


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Xar Moron


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2022)

Zahna-Elster


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2022)

Eger


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Flinders River


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2022)

Havel


----------



## EmilS (2 Nov. 2022)

Ill


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## EmilS (2 Nov. 2022)

Lot


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2022)

Marne


----------



## EmilS (2 Nov. 2022)

Noguera Pallaresa


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2022)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Max100 (3 Nov. 2022)

Ruhr


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2022)

Seine


----------



## EmilS (3 Nov. 2022)

Tejo


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## EmilS (3 Nov. 2022)

Vaal


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Weser


----------



## EmilS (3 Nov. 2022)

Xúquer


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Zorge


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Alz


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Ebro


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Indus


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2022)

Jenessei


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Kasai


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Mame


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Orinoco


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2022)

Po


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## EmilS (3 Nov. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Mame


Hast du dich vertippt? Oder wo fließt der/die/das Mame?

Rio Pecos


----------



## SteveJ (3 Nov. 2022)

Sambesi


----------



## Avikon (3 Nov. 2022)

Turtle River


----------



## EmilS (3 Nov. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Austin (3 Nov. 2022)

Werra


----------



## Max100 (4 Nov. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2022)

Yamuna


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Ziethe


----------



## EmilS (4 Nov. 2022)

Allier


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## EmilS (4 Nov. 2022)

Cher


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Dnepr


----------



## EmilS (4 Nov. 2022)

Ennepe


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Flinders River


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Gere


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Hotan


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Jenissei


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Limpopo


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Mekong


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Paar


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Rio Negro


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Trinity River


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Vechte


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Regen


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Schwarze Elster


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Unscha


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Xar Moron He


----------



## EmilS (4 Nov. 2022)

Yser


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2022)

Zenn


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Arkansas River


----------



## EmilS (4 Nov. 2022)

Bidasoa


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## EmilS (4 Nov. 2022)

Doubs


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2022)

Ems


----------



## SteveJ (4 Nov. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## SteveJ (4 Nov. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Jeetzel


----------



## SteveJ (4 Nov. 2022)

Kinzig


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Max100 (5 Nov. 2022)

Osterau


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Po


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Regen


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Tigris


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Vils


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Xar Moron He


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Yangtze River


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Brazos River


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Dosse


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Eger


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Gere


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Indus


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Jenessei


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Krems


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Maas


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Ohre


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Quaboag River


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Ruhr


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Sulm


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Tigris


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Ubaye


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Volme


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Weichsel


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Ziethe


----------



## Max100 (6 Nov. 2022)

Amur


----------



## Marco2 (6 Nov. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## Max100 (6 Nov. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Marco2 (6 Nov. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## EmilS (6 Nov. 2022)

Falémé


----------



## maddog (6 Nov. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Hunte


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2022)

Ihle


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Jenessei


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Kasai


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Müritz


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Sauer


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Tauber


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Vaal


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Queis


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Queis


Q ist lange vorbei 😉


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

* Xiliao He Oh sorry...*


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## SteveJ (6 Nov. 2022)

Amstel


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Bode


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Essequibo


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Gere


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Hilmend


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Inn


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Jenissei


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Liard River


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## EmilS (6 Nov. 2022)

Río Conchos


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Saar


----------



## EmilS (6 Nov. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Werra


----------



## Max100 (7 Nov. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Ziethe


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Bode


----------



## EmilS (7 Nov. 2022)

Cère


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Düssel


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Fraser River


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Gere


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Hilmend


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Kinzig


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Mississippi


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Orinoco


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Po


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Regen


----------



## EmilS (7 Nov. 2022)

Somme


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## SteveJ (7 Nov. 2022)

Vils


----------



## EmilS (7 Nov. 2022)

Wood River


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Max100 (8 Nov. 2022)

Yser


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Alz


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

Bille


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Eger


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2022)

Gere


----------



## SteveJ (8 Nov. 2022)

Hudson River


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

Iller


----------



## SteveJ (8 Nov. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## elcattivo0804 (9 Nov. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Max100 (9 Nov. 2022)

Niger


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2022)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Rio Pecos


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Saale


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2022)

Trave


----------



## elcattivo0804 (9 Nov. 2022)

Ural


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2022)

Verse


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Wupper


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Xiliao River


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Ebro


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Max100 (10 Nov. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Punisher (10 Nov. 2022)

Jenessei


----------



## Max100 (10 Nov. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Punisher (10 Nov. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2022)

Main


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## Brian (10 Nov. 2022)

Orinoco


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Peene


----------



## SteveJ (10 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Punisher (10 Nov. 2022)

Regen


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Seine


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Max100 (11 Nov. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Punisher (11 Nov. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Bode


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Punisher (11 Nov. 2022)

Eger


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Havel


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Ihme


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Max100 (12 Nov. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Nil


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Orinoco


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Po


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Ruhr


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Spree


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Vardar


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Weser


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Blauer Nil


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Colodado


----------



## EmilS (12 Nov. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Colodado


Colorado?

Dnepr


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Essequibo


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Glan


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Irtysch


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Jenessei


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Kleine Elster


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Platte River


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Rodau


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Vaal


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Xar Moron He


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Blauer Nil


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Darling River


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Flinders River


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Hunte


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Isar


----------



## EmilS (12 Nov. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## SteveJ (12 Nov. 2022)

Leine


----------



## EmilS (12 Nov. 2022)

Minho


----------



## SteveJ (12 Nov. 2022)

Nil


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Orinoco


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Po


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2022)

Qiantang River


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Regen


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2022)

Seine


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Max100 (13 Nov. 2022)

Xar Moron He


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2022)

Yser


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## EmilS (13 Nov. 2022)

Baïse


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Düssel


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2022)

Han Jiang


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Leine


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Mississippi


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Okawango


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Po


----------



## EmilS (13 Nov. 2022)

Qu’Appelle River


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Spree


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Max100 (14 Nov. 2022)

Weiße Elster


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Yser


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Zipa


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Arkansas River


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Drôme


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Ebro


----------



## Punisher (14 Nov. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Gelber Fluss


----------



## Punisher (14 Nov. 2022)

Havel


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Isar


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

Limpopo


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Maas


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

Neiße


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Ohio


----------



## Punisher (14 Nov. 2022)

Po


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

Rio Negro


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Saale


----------



## Max100 (15 Nov. 2022)

Tejo


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Volta


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Weichsel


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Brazos River


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Havel


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Inn


----------



## SteveJ (15 Nov. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## SteveJ (15 Nov. 2022)

Lena


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Main


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Rur


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Sauer


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Max100 (16 Nov. 2022)

Vardar


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Waal


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Yser


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Zihl


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Brazos River


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Colorado River


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Dnepr


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Eger


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Flinders River


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Gere


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Hunte


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Liard River


H I J K ??


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Habs korrigiert,sorry Kumpel passiert manchmal...


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Ill


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Kasai


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Memel


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

_Weitermachen!_

Nogat


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Ocker


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Po


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Queis


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Rio Grande


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Saar


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Volta


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Weichsel


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Xar Moron He


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Berkel


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2022)

Eger


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2022)

Gere


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Havel


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Isère


----------



## SteveJ (17 Nov. 2022)

Jenissei


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## SteveJ (17 Nov. 2022)

Lech


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Niagara River


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2022)

Peine


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Max100 (18 Nov. 2022)

Saale


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Tigris


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Walchensee


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Amazonas


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Drau


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

James River


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Lech


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Maas


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Nil


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Oder


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Pegnitz


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Rednitz


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Sauer


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Vardar


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Weser


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## SteveJ (18 Nov. 2022)

Alster


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Bode


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Doubs


----------



## SteveJ (18 Nov. 2022)

Etsch


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Max100 (19 Nov. 2022)

Hotan


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Inn


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Jenessei


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Lenne


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Mekong


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Orontes


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Senegal


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Vechte


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Werra


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## SteveJ (19 Nov. 2022)

Amper


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Bode


----------



## SteveJ (19 Nov. 2022)

Colorado River


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Donau


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Emscher


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Gimone


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Havel


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Indus


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Jenessei


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Po


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

*Queich*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## Max100 (20 Nov. 2022)

Saale


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

Vaal


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Wolga


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Yser


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Alster


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Donau


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Han Jiang


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Iller


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Jeetzel


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Lena


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Nil


----------



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

Okawango


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Parana


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Spree


----------



## Max100 (21 Nov. 2022)

Tigris


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Volme


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Werra


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Zwota


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Alz


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Bille


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Gelber *Fluss*


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Inn


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Kasai


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Maas


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Oise


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2022)

Po


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2022)

Salzach


----------



## Max100 (22 Nov. 2022)

Trinity River


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Brian (22 Nov. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## SteveJ (22 Nov. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## SteveJ (22 Nov. 2022)

Alster


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Bidasoa


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## Max100 (23 Nov. 2022)

Darling River


----------



## Punisher (23 Nov. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Glems


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Huang He


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Brian (23 Nov. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Lahn (_mit Wirtshaus) _


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Memel


----------



## Punisher (23 Nov. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Oranje


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Po


----------



## Punisher (23 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Ruhr


----------



## Punisher (23 Nov. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Tigris


----------



## Punisher (23 Nov. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Volme


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Werra


----------



## Max100 (24 Nov. 2022)

*Xar Moron He*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Zenn


----------



## EmilS (24 Nov. 2022)

Aller


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Bille


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Essequibo


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Gelber Fluss


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Inn


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Kinzig


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Main


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Oder


----------



## SteveJ (24 Nov. 2022)

Pegnitz


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Sambesi


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Austin (24 Nov. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Max100 (25 Nov. 2022)

Werra


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Yonne


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Blauer Nil


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Devon


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Glan


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2022)

Isere


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## SteveJ (25 Nov. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2022)

Po


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Max100 (26 Nov. 2022)

Rio Grande


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Weser


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Zwota


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Aller


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Bille


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Eger


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Jenessei


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Kinzig


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Lörrach


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Main


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Po


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Saale


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Max100 (27 Nov. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Dnepr


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Hilmend


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Main


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## hanskasper (27 Nov. 2022)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Tigris


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Max100 (28 Nov. 2022)

Vaal


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Yonne


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Bille


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## SteveJ (28 Nov. 2022)

Lena


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Maas


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Oise


----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2022)

Peene


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Spree


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2022)

Vils


----------



## EmilS (29 Nov. 2022)

Wupper


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## SteveJ (29 Nov. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## SteveJ (29 Nov. 2022)

Amper


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Bille


----------



## Max100 (30 Nov. 2022)

Columbia River


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Max100 (30 Nov. 2022)

Elster


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Jenissei


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Limpopo


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Marne


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Oka


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Platte River


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Vardar


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Weichsel


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## SteveJ (30 Nov. 2022)

Ybbs


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Max100 (1 Dez. 2022)

Flinders River


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Gere


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2022)

Hunte


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Kasai


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Sauer


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Vechte


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Werra


----------



## Max100 (2 Dez. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Amazonas


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2022)

Bille


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Colorado River


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Inn


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Jenessei


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Moldau


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Po


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Regen


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Seine


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2022)

Wupper


----------



## Max100 (3 Dez. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Glan


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Inn


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Kinzig


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Crunchip (3 Dez. 2022)

Murg


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Po


----------



## Crunchip (3 Dez. 2022)

Qiántáng Jiāng


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Regen


----------



## Crunchip (3 Dez. 2022)

Shimshal


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Crunchip (3 Dez. 2022)

Volta


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Crunchip (3 Dez. 2022)

Xindian


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Crunchip (3 Dez. 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Emscher


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Brian (4 Dez. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Brian (4 Dez. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Saar


----------



## SteveJ (4 Dez. 2022)

Tauber


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Wolga


----------



## Max100 (5 Dez. 2022)

*Xiliao He*


----------



## Punisher (5 Dez. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Brian (5 Dez. 2022)

Zenn


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Baïse


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Dez. 2022)

Congo


----------



## SteveJ (5 Dez. 2022)

Donau


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Ebro


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Punisher (5 Dez. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Indus


----------



## Max100 (6 Dez. 2022)

Jagst


----------



## Punisher (6 Dez. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Main


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Peene


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Ruhr


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Seine


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Werra


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Dez. 2022)

Xar Moron He


----------



## Max100 (7 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Punisher (7 Dez. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Adour


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Berkel


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Havel


----------



## SteveJ (7 Dez. 2022)

Inn


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Iller


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Dez. 2022)

Main


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Max100 (8 Dez. 2022)

Paraná


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Queich


----------



## EmilS (8 Dez. 2022)

Rur


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Yonne


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Colorado River


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Euphrat


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Jenessei


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Max100 (9 Dez. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Punisher (9 Dez. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Spree


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Tauber


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## EmilS (9 Dez. 2022)

Vienne


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Wolga


----------



## Max100 (10 Dez. 2022)

*Xar Moron He*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Aller


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Donau


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Max100 (11 Dez. 2022)

Hunte


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Jenessei


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Po


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2022)

Queich


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Saar


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

*Xiliao He*


----------



## SteveJ (11 Dez. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Zenn


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Aller


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Bille


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## SteveJ (11 Dez. 2022)

Don


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Eger


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Hilmend


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Max100 (12 Dez. 2022)

Jeetzel


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Moldau


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Pur


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Rio Negro


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Trave


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Max100 (13 Dez. 2022)

Yser


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2022)

Aare


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## Brian (13 Dez. 2022)

Columbia River


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Donau


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Gere


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Max100 (14 Dez. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Po


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Brian (14 Dez. 2022)

Saar


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Brian (14 Dez. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Max100 (15 Dez. 2022)

*Xar Moron He (wir sollten x herausnehmen)*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Yukon


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Zwota


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Bor


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Brian (15 Dez. 2022)

Fraser River


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

Gere


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Havel


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Ihme


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Niger


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Max100 (16 Dez. 2022)

Queis


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Regen


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Thunderhawk (16 Dez. 2022)

Tennessee River


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Vardar


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Xingu


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Zusam


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Jenessei


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Main


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Oise


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Po


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Regen


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Spree


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Max100 (17 Dez. 2022)

Weichsel


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Zilma


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Brian (17 Dez. 2022)

Donu


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2022)

Eger


----------



## Brian (17 Dez. 2022)

Fraser River


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2022)

Gere


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Hunte


----------



## donpicha (18 Dez. 2022)

Indus


----------



## Max100 (18 Dez. 2022)

James River


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Brian (18 Dez. 2022)

Limpopo


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Marco2 (19 Dez. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Max100 (19 Dez. 2022)

Vardar


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## SteveJ (19 Dez. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> Wiesbaden


Komischer Fluss... 

Daher: Wupper


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

*Xar Moron He*


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Zwota


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Bille


----------



## Brian (19 Dez. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Emscher


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Iller


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Jennessei


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## Brian (19 Dez. 2022)

Main


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Oise


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Po


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Max100 (20 Dez. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2022)

Tigris


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2022)

Volme


----------



## Brian (20 Dez. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2022)

*Xar Moron He*


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2022)

Zwota


----------



## Max100 (21 Dez. 2022)

Amur


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## SteveJ (21 Dez. 2022)

Colorado River


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2022)

Ebro


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (21 Dez. 2022)

Glan


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## Max100 (22 Dez. 2022)

Mekong


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## SteveJ (22 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Po


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Regen


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Seine


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Brian (22 Dez. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Brian (22 Dez. 2022)

Ziethe


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2022)

Bille


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Austin (22 Dez. 2022)

Flinders River


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Max100 (23 Dez. 2022)

Hilmend (Afghanistan)


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Iller


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Jenissei


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Queich


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Rio Negro


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Volta


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Xillao He


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Bille


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Düssel


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Euphrat


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Gere


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Austin (23 Dez. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Missouri


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Austin (23 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Po


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2022)

Queugne


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2022)

Seine


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> Wiesbaden




Ist das ein neuer Fluss ???  

Xillao He


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2022)

Zwota


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Marco2 (25 Dez. 2022)

Bode


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## donpicha (25 Dez. 2022)

Drau - Drava


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Brian (25 Dez. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Brian (25 Dez. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2022)

Leine


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2022)

Marne


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Neckar


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Peene


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (26 Dez. 2022)

Rur


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Brian (26 Dez. 2022)

Themse


----------



## hanskasper (26 Dez. 2022)

Ubangi


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Rolli (27 Dez. 2022)

Wolga


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Aller


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Donau


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Gelber *Fluss*


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Irtysch


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Jenessei


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Kasai


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Po


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Rhone


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Seine


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Unstrut


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Rolli (27 Dez. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Ziethe


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Ahr


----------



## SteveJ (28 Dez. 2022)

Brahmaputra


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Drau


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Essequibo


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Grand River


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Inn


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Kinzig


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Main


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Po


----------



## SteveJ (28 Dez. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Ruhr


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2022)

Unscha


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Vils


----------



## SteveJ (29 Dez. 2022)

Wolga


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2022)

Xillao He


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Brian (29 Dez. 2022)

Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Brian (29 Dez. 2022)

Bode


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2022)

Donau


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Elbe


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Isar


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2022)

Lippe


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Mosel


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Po


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Rhein


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Seine


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Tiber


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2022)

Ulme


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Wupper


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Xiliao He


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Zwota


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Aller


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Bille


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Cuando


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Drau


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Ebro


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Ganges


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Havel


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Inn


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Kocher


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Liard River


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Maas


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Nahe


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Oder


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Platte River


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Queich


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Ruhr


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Saar


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Themse


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Uecker


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Vils


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Weser


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Xilliao He


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Yser


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Zenn


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Aare


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Berkel


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Chamb


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Donau


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Ems


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Flinders River


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Glan


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Havel


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Inn


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Jordan


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Main


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Neisse


----------



## donpicha (1 Jan. 2023)

ohio


----------



## Marco2 (1 Jan. 2023)

Peene


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (1 Jan. 2023)

Rhone


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Seine


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Tigris


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Ubangi


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Vils


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Werra


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Xar Maron He


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Ybbs


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Zschopau


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Ahr


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Bode


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Chamb


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Drau


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Elbe


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Fraser River


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Glan


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Havel


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Indus


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Jenessei


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Kocher


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Leine


----------



## donpicha (1 Jan. 2023)

Mürz


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Nahe


----------



## donpicha (1 Jan. 2023)

Ottawa (River)


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Peene


----------



## Max100 (2 Jan. 2023)

Queich


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2023)

Rhein


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2023)

Saale


----------



## Brian (2 Jan. 2023)

Themse


----------



## SteveJ (2 Jan. 2023)

Unstrut


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2023)

Vils


----------



## Marco2 (2 Jan. 2023)

Weser


----------



## Max100 (3 Jan. 2023)

*Xiliao He*


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2023)

Ybbs


----------



## frank63 (3 Jan. 2023)

Zwönitz


----------



## Brian (3 Jan. 2023)

Ahr


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2023)

Bregenz


----------



## SteveJ (3 Jan. 2023)

Colorado River


----------



## frank63 (3 Jan. 2023)

Donau


----------



## tk99 (3 Jan. 2023)

*Euphrat*


----------



## Max100 (4 Jan. 2023)

Fulda


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Garonne


----------



## frank63 (4 Jan. 2023)

Havel


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Irtysch


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Jenessei


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Kasai


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Lahn


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Mosel


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Neckar


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Oder


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Po


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Queich


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Rhone


----------



## Max100 (5 Jan. 2023)

Saale


----------



## Punisher (5 Jan. 2023)

Tiber


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

Unstrut


----------



## Brian (5 Jan. 2023)

Vils


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

Werra


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2023)

*Xiliao He*


----------



## Max100 (6 Jan. 2023)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2023)

Zusam


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Ahr


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2023)

Bregenz


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Cuando


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2023)

Donau


----------



## Max100 (Samstag um 05:21)

Elster


----------



## Marco2 (Samstag um 06:22)

Fulda


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 08:18)

Gere


----------



## SteveJ (Samstag um 11:49)

Havel


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 12:14)

Innerste


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 12:46)

Jangtsekiang


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 14:50)

Kocher


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 15:06)

Lech


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 15:07)

Mosel


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 15:08)

Neisse


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 15:09)

Oder


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 15:10)

Peene


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 15:48)

Queich


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 16:12)

Rio Negro


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 16:14)

Saale


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 16:15)

Trave


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 16:18)

Unstrut


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 16:18)

Vils


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 16:19)

Weser


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 16:20)

Xilliao He


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 16:21)

Yellowstone River


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 16:22)

Zenn


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 16:23)

Aare


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 16:26)

Brazos River


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 16:27)

Chamb


----------



## Max100 (Sonntag um 05:49)

Dnepr


----------



## Nastyghost (Sonntag um 07:55)

Euphrat


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 08:36)

Fulda


----------



## SteveJ (Sonntag um 11:08)

Ganges


----------



## donpicha (Sonntag um 12:35)

Hilmend


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 12:50)

Ihme


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 13:50)

Jenissei


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 14:22)

Kocher


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 15:00)

Leine


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 15:06)

Main


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 15:06)

Nahe


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 15:23)

Oder


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 15:32)

Peene


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 15:51)

Queich


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 16:49)

Rhein


----------



## Nastyghost (Sonntag um 17:16)

Seine


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 21:07)

Tigris


----------



## Marco2 (Montag um 05:06)

Uecker


----------



## Max100 (Montag um 06:01)

Vardar


----------



## frank63 (Montag um 09:54)

Weser


----------



## Brian (Montag um 12:37)

Xilliao He


----------



## Punisher (Montag um 15:31)

Yellowstone River


----------



## SteveJ (Montag um 19:07)

Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## Marco2 (Montag um 21:00)

Aller


----------



## Max100 (Dienstag um 06:10)

Brahmaputra


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 07:57)

Chamb


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 15:07)

Donau


----------



## Brian (Dienstag um 15:09)

Ems


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 15:13)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (Dienstag um 15:28)

Gera


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 15:28)

Hanau


----------



## Brian (Dienstag um 15:30)

Inn


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 15:52)

Jenessei


----------



## Brian (Dienstag um 15:57)

Kinzig


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 15:58)

Lahn


----------



## Brian (Dienstag um 15:59)

Mosel


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 15:59)

Nahe


----------



## Brian (Dienstag um 16:03)

Orinoco


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 16:04)

Po


----------



## Rolli (Dienstag um 18:47)

Queugne


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 19:27)

Rhein


----------



## Nastyghost (Dienstag um 19:27)

Reuss


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 22:53)

Saale


----------



## Rolli (Dienstag um 23:09)

Tiber


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 23:27)

Unscha


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 00:15)

Volme


----------



## Marco2 (Mittwoch um 00:17)

Weser


----------



## Max100 (Mittwoch um 06:12)

Xilliao He


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 10:38)

Yser


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 10:42)

Zwönitz


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 10:59)

Ahr


----------



## Brian (Mittwoch um 12:27)

Brazos River


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 13:17)

Chamb


----------



## Nastyghost (Mittwoch um 13:23)

Donau


----------



## Brian (Mittwoch um 13:28)

Ems


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 15:06)

Fulda


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 15:49)

Garonne


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 17:57)

Havel


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 19:57)

Isar


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 23:41)

Jordan


----------



## Punisher (Gestern um 05:48)

Kocher


----------



## Max100 (Gestern um 06:13)

Leine


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 09:49)

Mosel


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 10:55)

Neckar


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 12:31)

Ocker


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 12:32)

Peene


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 12:47)

Queich


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 12:48)

Rhone


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 12:55)

Sambesi


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 12:57)

Tiber


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 13:00)

Unscha


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 13:35)

Volme


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 13:42)

Weser


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 13:47)

Xingu


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 14:20)

Yser


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 14:25)

Zschopau


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 14:39)

Amazonas


----------



## Punisher (Gestern um 14:50)

Bregenz


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 14:52)

Columbia River


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 15:03)

Donau


----------



## Punisher (Gestern um 16:05)

Elbe


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 16:34)

Fuhse


----------



## Punisher (Gestern um 16:51)

Gere


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 21:37)

Havel


----------



## Nastyghost (Gestern um 22:23)

Inn


----------



## Austin (Gestern um 22:36)

Jagst


----------



## Rolli (Heute um 01:24)

Kongo


----------



## Punisher (Vor 36 Minuten)

Leine


----------



## Nastyghost (Vor 24 Minuten)

Mosel


----------



## Max100 (Vor 19 Minuten)

Oder


----------

